# mail et flux rss



## in_fine (27 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,

je viens de passer à Mountain Lion, tout est nickel sauf que j'ai perdu dans mail les flux RSS; y a t'il une solution pour rétablir cette fonction via un autre add-on; j'ai fouiné un peu ici et ailleurs et pas vu grand chose

merci


----------



## jack007 (28 Juillet 2012)

le flux rss de macgé pour safari ne marche pas non plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

A priori, pour l'instant non. Mais ça serait bien que ça existe.


----------

